# 250 Stealth.



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

New stuff:
2007 Norco 250 frame - gear + Vbrake tabs and seat tube grinded. sprayed gloss black.
Argyles lowered to 80mm
Red Straitline lever blade - rather than my old gold lever.
Colony Pivotal seat.
MTX rims on stock hubs. rear 12t SS.
Tioga FS-100 tires.
Fit bmx cranks - have white NPJ cranks but fu>ked the spindle...

Funn SMX stem, NemPro bars, Fly Rubens soon.
New wheels at some stage too.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Those bikes ride awesome, enjoy it! It looks sexy as hell if you ask me


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Damn, that is nice. No gimmicky colors or anything.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

hahaha. Why you repaint its original pleasant color?  
Just wondering.. Is it custom built or upgraded stock bike?


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

red lever looks super nice.
argyles look so much better with out the mint


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Niiiice!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow the first picture I saw I was impressed by how clean and how neat your bike is!


----------



## chillined (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow nice! But how's the clearence between the seat and back tire?


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

mesier said:


> hahaha. Why you repaint its original pleasant color?
> Just wondering.. Is it custom built or upgraded stock bike?


I bought the frame, wheels second hand and added new parts and parts off my old bike onto it.



Windowlicker said:


> red lever looks super nice.
> argyles look so much better with out the mint


Without the mint?



chillined said:


> Wow nice! But how's the clearence between the seat and back tire?


Haa actually I caught my arse down there so I think there is to much of a gap

Thanks for the comments, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

Jervis.G said:


> Without the mint?


as in the color


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Jervis.G said:


> I bought the frame, wheels second hand and added new parts and parts off my old bike onto it.


Ok, dude! Go burn! :thumbsup:

My own 250 dirt custom build will complete soon....


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

Windowlicker said:


> as in the color


Are you talking about the Argyles? They are only 302s. Only 409s come in mint. Except for when bought on a brand new bike e.g. DBR Morning Glory and Brodie Cretin...


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I like it! Very clean. I wish I could find some of those tires...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Very nice, very clean. Love the lack of color except the pedals and lever.


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

hot. love how clean it is.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

very clean looking rig


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

What do you think why Norco bikes not popular in US ?
Even no Norco manufacturers forum here in mtbr.com.
Also no one recommend Norco when somebody choose new bike or frame.
Why?


----------



## chillined (Aug 14, 2007)

mesier said:


> What do you think why Norco bikes not popular in US ?
> Even no Norco manufacturers forum here in mtbr.com.
> Also no one recommend Norco when somebody choose new bike or frame.
> Why?


It's cause Norco just came into the DJ, street scene 3-4 years ago. and their first bikes, weren't very good.


----------

